# What weird things did you learn about your body from charting?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone I know found out by charting that perfume only smells good on her during her follicular phase. I'm pretty sure I've heard of people linking food sensitivites to certain phases of the month as well.

Just curious to know what curious "side effects" of your cycle you might have picked up on! I don't currently chart myself (but plan to, once I get enough sleep to make temping vaguely reliable), but I like the thought of using charting to learn more about my moods, diet, random physical symptoms and so on.

On a related note, how many of you follow a lunar cycle? It is considered normal to do so - I mean, do most women? Not that one would need to chart to figure that one out, of course.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I found out my normal temp is lower than what is considered normal, this goes for all the time, even when it spikes, it is still considered a low temp. I am also always colder than those around me, now I know why!
I learned I am most interested in DTD during the most fertile time, so much it is a reliable predictor as the other signs, and no, I did not know that before, and had no clue about what was going on at all before charting.
I have learned I don't have to pump my body full of chemicals/hormones, or have radical procedures to prevent a pregnancy with DH. That is the most valuable lesson of all to my short and long term health








I have learned it isn't all on me either, DH takes the temp every morning, so it has brought us both in the loop, which I have found supportive. In the past I was the one who all the pressure was on, I had to take that pill everyday and he knew nothing and wasn't involved.


----------



## outlier (Sep 29, 2008)

This may be TMI, but it definitely qualifies as a weird thing I learned: I only queef the day after ovulation. Before charting, I thought it was just a random occurrence.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

7dpo without fail i will have sore boobs. sometimes before then, but always 7dpo. well, until THIS 7dpo. but then I ended up being pregnant lol.

I really did crave chocolate only during my LP. When i would eat it during my FP it was not as heavenly.

i would tend to only get my phantom kicks around O and AF and rarely in between.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I get nauseous when I ovulate and at implantation.

If I eat healthy the first two weeks of my cycle I'll ovulate on time but if I eat junk it will postpone my O 1-2 or more weeks.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I've learned that I get nauseated a week after O and that I have EXTREMELY vivid sex dreams when I conceive.

ETA: I also spend more money on myself just before I O. When I splurge on Carol's Daughter products and have to have a pedicure, I know that I'm about to ovulate. Probably subconsciously trying to make myself attractive.


----------



## hsmamato2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I desperately NEED McDonalds junk food when Af is about show.....sad but true


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling* 
I get nauseous when I ovulate and at implantation.

If I eat healthy the first two weeks of my cycle I'll ovulate on time but if I eat junk it will postpone my O 1-2 or more weeks.

Wow! That is interesting about the food! I wonder why it would delay O by that much? That is awesome that you figured that out.

I think the funniest thing I learned is that I desperately crave chocolate right before O! I also learned that when dh says I smell good happens to coincide with my O


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I ovulate day 21 or 22 in a 31 day cycle. I really had no idea. I thought I was more "normal" than that. Perhaps it is why I have had repeat miscarriages, but I have no idea..


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I always have sore boobs the week before AF.

My temp never drops until the day after I get AF.









I have a 16 day LP!!









I have twinges off and on, on any given month.

I am more icky feeling in general, after I ovulate.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh I forgot a big one... I get hangovers during the last two weeks but not the first two weeks. Weird, huh? You can tell I've had lots of time to analyze.
















Serial posting: I do not follow the lunar cycle but sometimes think it might help.

Come on 2010 baby.....


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh I forgot to add--

I think my dp is more susceptible to my pheromones just prior to ovulation rather than before that.. I mean, the man is in his mid40s so I understand that things don't work like they did when he was 18, but we were trying to time it for a girl, and I kept having to convince him (use your imagination here) what the optimum time would be, but when it was 2 days before ovulation I had to use a 10 foot pole to keep him away.









I think I figured out how he fathered 4 sons, ya know?


----------



## Ardor (Jun 23, 2009)

I noticed that I get migraines only during my luteal phase, and without fail, I cry about 3 days before my period starts. Oh, and I seem to get somewhat lactose intolerant during my luteal phase and during my period.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Like Pinoikoi, I found out I tend to ovulate late--up to day 23--and have a 10-day LP. That's about it, though, so far.


----------

